# Bán Vé máy bay từ Hàn Quốc về Việt Nam của Korean Air



## dichvuvisagap.com (14 Tháng tư 2021)

Korean Air mở bán *vé máy bay từ Hàn Quốc về Việt Nam* từ Sân bay Incheon, Seoul đến TP.HCM và Hà Nội, Việt Nam từ tháng 4/2021. Bạn mua vé máy bay từ Hàn Quốc về Việt Nam gọi Viber, Zalo 0988.512.577




Từ tháng 04/2021, Korean Airlines mở chuyến bay từ sân bay Incheon, Seoul, Hàn Quốc đến Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, TP. Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam và đến Sân Bay Nội Bài, Hà Nội nhằm phục vụ cho chuyên gia nước ngoài, đối tác kinh tế và người Việt Nam hồi hương.



Bạn muốn mua *vé máy bay từ Hàn Quốc về Việt Nam*, và vé máy bay từ Việt Nam đi Hàn Quốc phải tuân thủ các quy tác phòng chống dịch Covid 19 và cách ly y tế 14 ngày khi nhập cảnh và xét nghiệm covid 19 âm tính trong vòng 72 giờ. Ngoài ra bạn có thêm lựa chọn Vietnam Airlines đã mở bán vé máy bay đi Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Úc từ tháng 4/2021.



*Lịch bay hành trình Hàn Quốc về Việt Nam của Korean Air như sau:



- Hành trình bay giữa Seoul, Hàn Quốc và TP.Hồ Chí Minh sẽ khởi hành vào các ngày: *23/04; 30/04; (tháng 4); # 07/05; 13/05; 20/05; 27/05 (tháng 5); # 03/06; 10/06; 17/06; 24/06 (tháng 6);# 01/07; 08/07; 15/07; 22/07; 29/07 (tháng 7)



*- Hành trình bay giữa Seoul, Hàn Quốc và Hà Nội, Việt Nam sẽ khỏi hành vào các ngày: 18/04



Điều kiện để mua vé máy bay từ Hàn Quốc về Việt Nam:* khách hàng là người Việt Nam, Việt kiều muốn hồi hương; khách hàng người nước ngoài là các chuyên gia, chủ doanh nghiệp, nhà đầu tư; đối tác hợp tác kinh tế;



*Các giấy tờ phải cung cấp mua vé máy bay từ Hàn Quốc về Việt Nam:*

- Hộ chiếu

- Công văn chấp thuận của UBND tỉnh/thành phố và Sở Y Tế

- Công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam của Cục Quản Lý Xuất Nhập Cảnh

- Booking đặt phòng khách sạn cách ly y tế 14 ngày

- Xe vận chuyển từ Sân bay đến khách sạn cách ly.

- Bảo hiểm y tế quốc tế hoặc thư cam kết chi trả các chi phí phát sinh

- Giấy xét nghiệm âm tính Covid 19 trong 72 giờ





Để giúp khách hàng có được những giấy tờ cần thiết để mua vé máy bay từ Hàn Quốc về Việt Nam, Newyouth Tourism cung cấp dịch vụ làm công văn nhập cảnh trọn gói cho chuyên gia nước ngoài nhanh, chuyên nghiệp và chi phí thấp. Chúng tôi giúp khách hàng xin công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam, mua vé máy bay, cơ sở cách ly tại Việt Nam, phương tiện vận chuyển y tế,….giúp khách hàng có chuyến đi an toàn, tiện ích và nhanh chóng.



Thông tin liên hệ:

*- Chị Ngọc – Viber, Zalo +84.988.512.577 – Email: **thanhnienmoi@gmail.com*

*- Cô Hạnh – Viber, Zalo +84.903.709.178 – Email: **hanhnewyouth@gmail.com*



Hoặc liên hệ đến văn phòng:

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH THANH NIÊN MỚI*

212/29 Nguyễn Thái Bình, Phường 12, Tân Bình, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

Phone: 028.629234.22 – 0903.709.178

Email: support@visavietnam.net.vn


----------

